# ultrasonic humidifier help



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

has anyone ever deconstructed an ultrasonic humidifier to get the parts for a small fogger?

I saw a how to about three years ago but can't find it now.


----------



## stagehand1975 (Feb 22, 2010)

I used to use the entire humidifier. The one I had had all small fan and when set to the highest setting would push the generated fog out of the aimable top. I liked that becuase I could point it in a certain direction. I just built the entire unit into the prop. I never gave option to taking it apart. That was in first years of haunting before I knew what I know now.


----------

